# has anyone taken wellbutrin+Tramadol



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I have searched all over online, I can't find any answers. I know that both reduce the seizure threshold and technically there is a contraindication. I also talk Lamictal which is an anti-epileptic, if that changes things. My GP recommended I take Tramadol for something, I asked him about the interaction with Wellbutrin and he just said he didn't know. The pharmacist didn't have an answer either.

So has anyone taken wellbutrin and tramadol together?


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure about Wellbutrin but I used to take up to 18 50mg of tramadol a day along with my regular medications Lamotrigine 150mg, Cymbalta 60mg, Saphris 5mg. I never had any siezures or felt anything like serotonin syndrome.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

cool, appreciate hearing your experience, thanks for the reply.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know if it's just me but I feel like tramadol isn't as serotonergic as it used to be. The old tramadol were oblong-shaped. If I discontinued taking those I would experience major depression for some days. Everyone I knew that took those also experienced depression upon discontinuation.

I can't seem to find the old tramadol anymore. I don't know if they manufacture those still. The newer ones are round. I can take a lot of those and discontinue them without tapering and I don't experience depression like I used to.

The old tramadol seemed to be much more potent than these newer ones. Again that's probably just me.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Wellbutrin binds to the same receptors as tramadol, as well as possibly blocking tramadol to a certain extent from converting to its most important metabolite o-desmethyltramadol. Thus taking the two together will make tramadol less useful.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


> Wellbutrin binds to the same receptors as tramadol, as well as possibly blocking tramadol to a certain extent from converting to its most important metabolite o-desmethyltramadol. Thus taking the two together will make tramadol less useful.


Interesting. I can get by just fine without the tramadol, it was just prescribed to me the other day. Iguess I won't bother taking it now. I guess I should have learned to depend on the idea that doctors and pharmacists have almost no understanding about what they are prescribing.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

istayhome said:


> I have searched all over online, I can't find any answers. I know that both reduce the seizure threshold and technically there is a contraindication. I also talk Lamictal which is an anti-epileptic, if that changes things. My GP recommended I take Tramadol for something, I asked him about the interaction with Wellbutrin and he just said he didn't know. The pharmacist didn't have an answer either.
> 
> So has anyone taken wellbutrin and tramadol together?


I'm not quick to be so conservative, but by all means do not take these 2 together! If you go high dosage on both, you'll certainly get seizure activity rather quick.

I've taken cocaine, speed and xtc while on SSRI's, while on Wellbutrin, while on SNRI's etc. and I've never came close to seizure activity but on Tramadol only, I did. Adding Wellbutrin to Tramadol is a recipe for disaster.

If you are going to do it, please keep both at low dosages.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Interesting. I can get by just fine without the tramadol, it was just prescribed to me the other day. Iguess I won't bother taking it now. I guess I should have learned to depend on the idea that doctors and pharmacists have almost no understanding about what they are prescribing.


It's borderline insane that they missed this. Most of the contraindications are basically laughable and entirely overrated. But this particular combo is brain frying and they should know it and had to inform you.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Interesting. I can get by just fine without the tramadol, it was just prescribed to me the other day. Iguess I won't bother taking it now. I guess I should have learned to depend on the idea that doctors and pharmacists have almost no understanding about what they are prescribing.


I was prescribed Tramadol when I was also taking a very high dosage of Methylphenidate and a very high dosage of Escitalopram LOL

The pharmacist also didn't say anything and either of the other 2 meds together with Tramadol could have offed me. Always check for yourself!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks again guys. Apparently in my area there are minimal requirements needed to keep a medical degree. I've figured this out based on all of the blatantly incorrect information that doctors have given me.

Although I have no plans to take the Tramadol, I wonder out of curiosity about something. I'm on 200 mg of Lamictal daily, I know that long efore it was used for bipolar, it was used as an anti-seizure med. My question is, when taking a medication that lowers the seizure threshold AND taking Lamictal Do the two medications somehow "canel eachother out" in terms ofe qualizing the siezure threshold, i.e. will the lamictal not cause bupropion to lower the seizure threshold.

This is kind of a goofy question that I nomally wouldn't ask. I know that when it comes to the effects of multiple drugs acting on our physiolology things are very unpredictable and often impossible to predict. I just wonder if anyonr jas heard anything. THANKS AGAIN,


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Tramadol makes me extremely nauseated. I'm talking lowest dosage tablet prescribed for after shoulder surgery. It was an experience i never want to repeat. Perhaps i had no tolerance but oxy was fine. I wouldnt be able to take tram for depression due to that side effect.

Here in Aus they are quite good at checking interactions. I was given pseudo to take for a horrid cold whilst on olanzapine, zoloft and valium. As far as im aware, both olanzapine and zoloft impact seizure threshold and furthermore with pseudoephedrine.

Not really related to your post, but i guess so long as you dont deviate with your valium/xanax regimen and keep your lamictal stable, you may negate the seizure likelihood.


----------



## sandyjyt (Oct 21, 2013)

*this is something about tramadol that I copied from another site, not my words*

If you're staying with the opiate painkillers long-term, Tramadol is a safer choice with far less addiction potential than pro-drugs like Codeine or high potency opiate drugs like Oxycotin. A common strategy GP's use for long-term pain management as I mentioned is to rotate the drugs periodically every few weeks, to lessen the risk of dependency or addiction to one drug. They should monitor regularly patients for any sign of dependency or addiction and intervene early. I know many GP's don't, and are happy to just issue repeat prescriptions of addictive opiates like Codeine in large quantity to some patients and leave them unsupervised for months. This seems rather irresponsible and I know someone like that who exceeds the dose due to tolerance/liking the effects of being opiated on Codeine. The GP would soon realise this, by checking early repeat prescription requests, or just seeing the patient more often and asking them to bring their meds with them.Many GP's also from what I've been hearing are not fully clued up on Tramadol, its side effects, and the risk of dependency from daily use over a prolonged period. This is mainly because manufacturers marketed it as a low risk addiction painkiller based on limited clinical trials with animals. No proper studies having been carried out to my knowledge, on patients using it long-term. That's not to say everyone who uses Tramadol over a longer period gets dependent or develops tolerance. That hasn't been my experience anyway, but I always kept the dose low (50mg once daily). It is a potent drug as you said, even at 50mg taken 1-3 times a day. Any higher dosing, and the risk of dependency and withdrawal problems definitely increases substantially.Tramadol should definitely never be stopped abruptly though at any dose, if it's been taken daily for an extended period of months. Many Dr's are again not aware of this or the problems it can cause some patients due to its serotonin effects. If you want to come off it, you definitely need to taper down the dose gradually to allow your brains serotonin chemistry to adjust, else it can go into shock. Some people report "brain zaps" others report feeling extreme lethargy/depression-like symptoms if Tramadol is withdrawn too soon.There is also a lot of potential for major drug interaction with Tramadol and other drugs (and even herbal supplements) with due to the serotonin affects Tramadol has.Although fairly rare, some cross-interactions (particularly with SSRI anti-depressants (or supplements like St John's Wort/5-HTP) cause potentially life threatening condition causing "serotonin crisis" if taken inconjunction with Tramadol, particularly at higher doses. Taking other drugs like this that affect serotonin can also lower the seizure threshold ceiling of Tramadol (down from 600mg to 400mg-200mg in some people)So it's best not to take any drugs or substances that are likely to alter serotonin levels without checking with your GP if on Tramadol.Also you will need a "wash out" period after you stop taking Tramadol for it to be fully out of your system, before you begin any anti-depressants or other drugs that affect serotonin. Usually 3-4 days is sufficient, but GP's may recommend longer periods of weeks to be safe, for certain medications.


----------

